

Show HN: I've made a music [remix] to help me concentrate while programming - payamb
https://soundcloud.com/payam-babaiy/music-for-programmers

======
mikelyons
I've found that the sounds of Mark Farina help with concentration. Any deep
house has that constant and relatively invariable pumping energy-drive with no
lyrics that really gets you into the zone.

~~~
mikelyons
[http://open.spotify.com/artist/3Nk2T3DZVBvPRO5BBSrklE](http://open.spotify.com/artist/3Nk2T3DZVBvPRO5BBSrklE)

------
fiatjaf
I've been searching for concentration music since a long time ago, until when
I finally found The Well-Tuned Piano, from La Monte Young.

~~~
payamb
Can you provide any link ?

~~~
mod
EDIT: Op was referring to a specific song:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC4__dehkSM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC4__dehkSM)

I found that in ~10 seconds.

------
codewritinfool
Nice. I listen to Ozric Tentacles while coding. Psychedelic space rock with no
lyrics. Start with something like Curious Corn or Erpland.

------
webae
Nice! Thanks for uploading this, I have a similar playlist that I use for
working.

